# Anyone from Oregon?



## Larisa W. (May 1, 2004)

Hi everyone!

 Anybody from Oregon? If so, what area? Any bottle clubs that you know of in the area?
 Just looking for local collectors/diggers!

 Larisa W.


----------



## drjhostetters (May 2, 2004)

[] Hi Larisa,

      I'm from Eastern Oregon..transplanted from the Portland, Or area about 25 years ago..grew up in Oregon City...living in Baker City now....where you from?

    Don't know of any bottle clubs down this way...sorry.

    The Doc[X(]


----------



## Larisa W. (May 2, 2004)

Hi Doc,

 I am from Westfir, which is near Oakridge, 45 miles from Eugene. Been in Eugene most my life, but just relocated to Westfir about a year ago. I only had about 5 bottles when we moved here, think I have about 200 now. I cant send a picture right now, I dont have a digital camera yet.....Im too cheap! Anyhoo......I have been digging since I moved and think I have done pretty good for a newbie, although most of my bottles are 30's maybe, I have found some older ones, but at this time do not really know thier worth. I am mainly having a great time, and looking for others in the area to meet. I have always been a digger, even when I was a kid, I would dig up things like arrowheads, and then once I found one, I would launch a full scale dig, and show my parents all the goods, along with the story I made up to go with the items. I do have another post in the pre 1900 what is it? section about a bottle shaped like a woman in a bodice, I was able to scan a picture in, maybe you could help with that one. I gotta run,
 nice to meet you! 

 Larisa W.


----------



## drjhostetters (May 4, 2004)

Hi...

    I know that area a little ..I went to school in Klamath Falls at OTI in 1965...used to travel thru Oakridge on the way to and from school. Beautiful country.
    I know what you mean by geting "digging" fever...although I haven't found any good bottles lately...just not diggin' in the right places or not deep enough or something...been buying up alot at yard sales though and second hand stores...trying to preserve a little of our past..I have a reply in the unexpected discoveries where I "bared my soul" if you want to read it.
   Remember...like in all things..Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...another man's junk is another man's treasure...

 Keep on diggin'

 ...The Doc...


----------



## maineahh62 (May 4, 2004)

hello Larisa W., i'm not from Oregon, but i did make a call to the number on this web site and it is current,  JUNE 6 SALEM, OREGON

 Oregon Bottle Collectors Assoc. Annual Show & Sale, (9:30 AM to 3:30 PM, early buyers 7 AM), at the Salem Collectors Market, Salem, OR.


----------



## Larisa W. (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Timothy! 

 I just sent an email to get info on that show! I look forward to going.....appreciate it!!

 I will let you know if I find out anything cool while I am there. 

 Thanks!

 Larisa W


----------



## maineahh62 (May 5, 2004)

hello Larisa W. , your welcome, here is one more site for you.

High Desert Antique


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Larissa
 My name is Charlie I live in North east Oregon a small town named Elgin 20 miles north of Lagrande. I collect mostly Oregon Drug Store Bottles. It is nice to see another Oregon resident here.
 I am interested in all Oregon Drugs but the ones I want the most are a Cove Oregon and a Linkville Ore. Linkville was renamed Klammath Falls I think around 1910.

 Charlie


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention the Oregon Bottle collectors club in Portland They have two shows a year and a monthly newsletter. Let me know if you are interested and I can put you in touch with them.
 Charlie


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Charlie,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Larissa hasn't signed on here since 2004, so I wouldn't expect a reply any time soon.

 Have you any Wooden Bottles in your collection?





From.


----------



## Uncola (Aug 1, 2012)

I am from Salem. Great to see other Oregonians on here.


----------



## woodenwarriors (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Chris
 No I cant say as I have ever seen a wood Bottle. I could probably make one but hollowing it out would be a trick.
 What is the story on them are they actually real Bottles?
 Charlie

 Do you go to the shows in Aurora put on by the obcc ?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

> What is the story on them are they actually real Bottles?


 
 Hey Charlie,

 Yes, actual wood bottle, dated "Mar. 24, 99."





From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

Charlie - Maybe since it has been 8 years since Larissa was on here, you could try emailing or send a PM that might go through to email.

 PD


----------

